# How to pick up a sleepy/scared hedgie?



## nova (Sep 17, 2012)

I got my new hedgehog Oliver a few days ago.








He's an albino, and super cute! ^That's him!
However, after the 1st day I got him he become grumpy and scared of my touch. Odd because the first day I had him he was not scared and easily walked on to my hand if I placed it in front of him.
In the past few days his cage has gotten a little messy, and I need to change the liner. I can not pick him up..or attempt to, without him balling up and huffing at me. I tried bribing with treats...no luck. Keep in mind I have a spacious cage for him with plenty of toys. It's currently 3 in the afternoon, and I would like to clean his cage now so he can play later in the night..Any help??


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

Try picking him up with a towel bunched up or fleece bunched up so he doesnt poke through.


----------



## nova (Sep 17, 2012)

clynn1996 said:


> Try picking him up with a towel bunched up or fleece bunched up so he doesnt poke through.


My friend told me to do this, but I'm scared he will just become more scared of my scent if I do this...


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

I have really sensitive hands and a grumpy hedgie, and I pick him up with fleece all the time. I have found that he tends to be able to smell me through the fleece, and then he will settle.


----------



## nova (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks guys! I picked him up with fleece and he totally mellowed out. :3


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

I think on the first day he was too curious about his new surroundings to remember to be defensive. Then he started getting settled and comfortable, so now he's getting defensive since you're bothering him in his comfy new home!

There's nothing wrong with using fleece to pick up a grumpy hedgehog. He'll still get to smell you while in your arms, and get used to you, and the blanket is something comforting, not scary like wearing gloves would be. Better to pick him up with a blanket than not pick him up at all!

Also because I think I see a bit of cilantro on the picture: I know there are some cute videos on youtube of hedgies eating cilantro or other herbs, but I've read here that herbs aren't good to give as treats because it could be too strong and they could overdose on their medicinal effects. I didn't know before, I did try offering some to Quinn when I was trying to find treats she'd be interested in (never found anything else she liked but her kibble and mealworms), but she wasn't interested outside of just annointing with it.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

He is super cute! That's a great picture! I used to pull my long shirt sleeves over my hands and pick Thistle up that way, but I guess I also got her in the spring when I was still wearing hoodies most days.


----------



## nova (Sep 17, 2012)

And about the cilantro--yeah, I saw some videos showing them eating it! But, Oliver wasn't interested in it. He didn't care to sniff it for more than a few seconds, and he surely didn't want to eat it. Thanks for the comment, though! :3 Really helpful forum


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

I slept with my fleece a few days before I got my hedgehog so my scent would be on it. I was reccommeded this technique a lot.


----------



## myhedgienameisprincess (Jul 22, 2013)

How do you pick up a sleeping hedgehog because I want yo clean his little tub that I put him in and I want to put her in her cage with my bare hands any help?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oliver is beyond adorable!!!


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

*Cleaning cage/tub and holding w/ bare hands*



myhedgienameisprincess said:


> How do you pick up a sleeping hedgehog because I want yo clean his little tub that I put him in and I want to put her in her cage with my bare hands any help?


Something I've found helpful is using a fleece like many have said. put the fleece near him and get it under his belly. I've found that pressing them gently (NOT hard) against the side of their cage allows me to scoop up my hedgie. If you have a playpen, then put him in there so he can't escape while you clean the tub. If you don't, then put him in a cuddle sack so he'll fall back asleep and just keep an eye on him, or have someone else watch him. 
If you want to use your hands, I'd advise scooping them up in a fleece and gently transffering them to your hands. This has worked VERY well for me! Hope this helps!!

(My Hershey who is currently sleeping says hi!)


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

Scoop him up with a fleece, towel, or bare hands. Set him in a playpen and keep an eye on him while you clean the cage. If you want to use your bare hands then move slowly and scoop underneath his belly. Hope this helps!


----------

